

Linux is a free, copylefted full-featured Unix for 386 and 486 machines... - gnu6
http://books.google.com/books?id=s-afGNA7fLwC&lpg=PT142&ots=kswXz7mRuE&pg=PT144#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
pkulak
30 CDs?

~~~
ja27
30 disks = 30 floppies back then. Yes, I've installed Linux (and 386BSD) from
a big stack of floppies. It's not fun.

